# Chlorhexidine



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

Not sure if I spelled that right-lol! :blush2

I got a jug of the solution, it is 2% . The bottle has directions for diluting it-just a couple ounces to a gallon of water. That doesn't seem like much..do I dilute or use it straight for teat dipping?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I haven't gotten a straight answer yet. Directons say to mix it with some glycerin and then water to make a quart of spray but they do not tell you if this is with the 2% or the much stronger solution you get from the vet. qcsupply.com has the directions for the teat dip. They only sell the 2%, so it seems to reason.

2% chlorhexideen/nolvasan is the percentage you want though in teat dips and was why all the flack about Fight Back not being 2% when it initially came out was about.

Since I am using it right now for a milker who had soremouth, I am using the 2% straight on all the milkers here.

Ask the realdairyman Ken, perhaps he will know if he doesn't see this post. Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I am deluting in abt 1 1/2 quarts of water right now to wash teats and straight on one goat with some type of rash


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah one of the answers to my question had said 3 tablespoons in a quart of water. It still sudses really nice but I don't want to use to little. I also don't get what glycerin would do for it....glycerin I use in my lovers lotion, it makes it warm up and get all tingly...I don't think the girls really need this benefit for their teats  Vicki


----------



## Thermopkt (Oct 25, 2007)

I would guess that the glycerin would just to 'moisturize' and help prevent chapping, wouldn't it? And since I got my chlorhex straight from the vet, I should be diluting it pretty well?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

depends on it's strength I would think


----------



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

http://www.cattlenetwork.com/productspotlight/Nolvasan_Solution.asp

A general disinfect containing Chlorhexidine Diacetate. Can be used for disinfecting farm premises and meat and poultry processing facilities. Also may be used as a teat dip when mixed with water and glycerin. To prepare teat dip mix 1 qt. of Nolvasan with 6 ounces of glycerin and enough clean water to make 1 gallon--

this info is for the 2 percent.

I've been making this for a teat dip and it's really nice on the udder, very conditioning.My recipe is this:

8 oz chlorhexidine solution (2 percent)
1.5 oz glycerin
add water to 950 mls

this makes a good amount for me as we're just milking one doe.

Susie


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

Hmmm. Well, I was thinking that even mixiing it at 1% it would still be a little over twice as strong as fight bac. I've been using an iodine dip but I have some does with dry skin and it seems to be a bit drying. Also when I had the doe break out in staph it didn't keep the bumps off her teats which made me wonder how effective it is-don't know if that is logical or not.
Thanks for the recipe susie, I may try that. I'm also going to look back and my mastitis counsel comparison and see which percentage of chlorhex was rated most effective.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2007)

The glycerine is to moisturize and protect the skin. We use it with our organic teat dip.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

That was my point, if you have every felt chlorhexideen it is much more moisturizing and lotiony than glycerin. I would love to know what you find out Mishael. vicki


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

The Gallon reciepe is right. I have used that mix before...my opinion of it...dump it down the drain. The Glycerin is added for extra moisture to the teat. If you use just straight Chlorhex they will dry out like no tomorrow. Also, the Glycerin is added to keep the dip on the teat end. 

I recommond and ONLY use iodine dips. I have for years and never had problems with them. Now, make sure you are getting a good dip. That is the biggest problem that most people have. The price is high but, with most dips you get what you pay for. 

What I look for in a teat dip...they HAVE to have at the VERY least 10% condintioners. Then I prefer a 1% iodine but, have used some great 0.5% iodine. Make for sure its 1% free iodine or its called iodine complex. That is how much of the iodine is free to fight bacteria.

The main reason that I stay away from the Chlorohex dips is...there is Acetate and Di-acetate. They have found that in the Di-Ac that bacteria will grow in a culture of it. Mainly your Staph sp. and also it will not kill Mycoplasm. That is one type that you dont want. Mycoplasm is the only type of Mastisis that will live during a hot wash cycle. So, you can wash your machines and still have it in the liners. Bleach will not touch it, unless you use a 5 minute rinse at 160 degree temp and have the level at the end of the rinse at 250ppm. Large dairies, if they have a cow come back Mycoplasm pos...she is never milked in the barn again. Shipped to the stockyards with the M brand on the lower jaw.

Ken in MO


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

Okay, this isn't going to paste very well as it was in a chart format. But I'm trying to figure out how to read the > () stuff...Also none of the 7 mixes listed are more than .5%. Ken that is interesting about he mycoplasm. Its frustrating to me as I've tried to get some of those better dips and they are only available in 5 gallons half the time. The one I"m using now is the foam n' dip from jeffers and it is .6% iodine.


Active ingredient(s)
& concentration
Trade name Manufacturer/
distributor
Type of study Significant efficacy against Reference
number

Chlorhexidine (.35%) Not mentioned H. B. Fuller Co., Monarch
Division, Minneapolis,
MN
Natural exposure S. uberis (P < .01)
C. bovis (P < .01)
Staph. species (P < .005)
1
(1990)

Chlorhexidine digluconate (.5%),
glycerin (6%)
Virosan Teat
Dip & Chapless
Teat Dip
Bio-Ceutic Labs, Inc. and
Anchor Labs, Inc., St.
Joseph, MO
Experimental challenge S. aureus (P ? .01) 2
(1981)

Chlorhexidine gluconate (.5%) Not mentioned Babson Bros.Co.,
Naperville, IL
Experimental challenge S. aureus (P < .001)
S. agalactiae (P < .005)
3
(1990)

Chlorhexidine gluconate (.55%) Tesan, Chapless
Teat Dip
Whitmoyer Labs,
Myerstown, PA
Experimental challenge S. aureus (P < .01)
S. agalactiae (P < .01)
4
(1983)


Chlorhexidine gluconate (.55%) Ultra-Shield IBA, Inc., Millbury, MA Natural exposure - positive
control (compared to FS-
103 - 1% iodine)
Coagulase-negative
staphylococci (P ? 01)
Escherichia coli (P ? .08)
Gram-positive bacilli (P ? .05)
35
(1995)


Chlorhexidine (.4%), glycerine
(10%)
Fight Bac Deep Valley Farm,
Brooklyn, CT
Natural exposure - positive
control (compared to
Nolvasan - .5%
chlorhexidine & 4.9%
glycerin)
Not significantly different from
positive control for S. aureus,
Streptococcus species, and
coliforms
5
(1987)


Chlorhexidine gluconate (.5%),
glycerin (4%)
Blue Ribbon IBA, Inc., Millbury, MA Experimental challenge S. aureus (P < .001)
S. agalactiae (P < .05)
37
(1997)


----------



## SALTCREEK_Nubians_Linda (Nov 13, 2007)

I put my mix into a spray bottle and spray it on the teat. No cross-contamination issues then. I also use a little iodine in the mix, like 2% of total volune. I used to be a nurse in a doctor's office. We swabbed cuts with betadine (iodine solution) before stitching and he always allowed it to dry well. I asked him why let it dry on like that and he told me that it kills more germs dry than it does wet. go figure? but he would know.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

Misheal,

What the number are saying is that say...S. aureus < .001...When applied there is less than .001 bacteria present after most of the time 1 minute. You can never say in research that it is Free of a bacteria. Since, they are living in on the cell walls of the tissue. So, instead of saying...0 Staph Aureus...you have to state < some number. Its just a way that they cover their butts in research.

Iodine and Betadine is two totally different things. Betadine is a tamed iodine compound, hense it will not burn the fire out of you when you put it on a wound. Now, as a teat dip...it works yes...is it the best no. Betadine has a short half life, meaning, once exposed to skin or air it looses it killing agent fast. That is why you will see that its rarely used in teat dips. Teat dips are made to stay on the teat and kill for hours after application of the dip. Betadine just will not hold up to the soiled conditions in the barn. You might think your barn is SUPER clean, but get a bacteria swab done you will find out otherwise.

Yes, most teat dips any more are coming in 5 gallons plus sizes. That is cause in a year time it will just take 5 cows to go though 5 gallons. It takes 1 gallon of dip and year per cow, or half a gallon per goat. That is if you use it wisely. We average right at a gallon per goat here. I dont just dip the tip of the teat in the dip, the WHOLE teat gets dipped. Yes, I know people say that you just need to cover the ends and that is good enough. But, I feel for the small price that is spent for the dip its well worth it. Also, look at the date on the bucket, most dips will last up to two years out of elements...freezing weater and sunlight. Once teat dip freezes its no good most of the time. Since, it will go though a chemical reation with the cold. 

One thing you might check into is look for a local cow dairy and see if you can not buy a gallon from them. We get our dip in 15 gallon drums, and then will sell some off to people that just have a few head of goats or a family cow. We charge a little more than what we pay for it but, that is just to cover that fact of we paid out right for it. Some companies will have gallons that you can order in the mail. Just a warning though...some dips have to shipped as chemicals. I know a couple of people that are using the foaming dips on the market and love them. I know they use less dip per animal in a years time. Just make sure you have a foaming dipper with it is all. The level of Iodine at .6% should be fine, like I said, I have used 0.5% dips before and would go back to them.

Ken in MO


----------



## goatmom (Oct 26, 2007)

I started a thread back before kidding regarding teat dip - and just wanted to say on several forum members advice (thx Ken,Sara, Autumn) I switched to a 1% dip this year after using FightBac for the past 3 -For me, the baby wipe/FightBac routine was not working and I don't do bleach well. 

Last year I fought several battles of mastitis on one particular doe and a minor one on another -I was constantly worrying about it . This year we haven't had any issues at all (knock on wood) even though the rain and muck have been even worse. I do order it because I can't find it locally, it is expensive and I cringe at the additional cost to ship but when I do the math of cultures (20.00 per side) and Pirsue (7.00 per tube for 5-7 days) -multiplied by however many episodes there may be - teat dip is cheaper, and the biggest consideration of course is the does health not to mention the milk loss. Just my experience. The dip I use also has skin conditioners in it. 

I am also using a weak iodine pre-wash solution, would like to do something different there -anyone have a formula using EO's - maybe with tea-tree, lavender, etc? 

Ginger


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

Ginger, when I pre-dip I use food grade hydrogen peroxide. There is some research out there about it's effectiveness..It is just my little attempt at being more organic..although the iodine stuff doesn't bother me too much-I mix it at 2%


----------



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

This might be a dumb question, but I use the Chlorhexidine solution for a pre-dip-- what are some good options for an ioding based dip suitable for pre and post dipping? I had looke dprevioiusly and gotten corn-fused-- so I gave up and just started making the chlorhexidine solution 
thanks!


----------



## LMonty (Oct 25, 2007)

not sure if this would be cost effective or useful info, but will share in case it helps anyone. Theres a human product you can get in the drug store called Hibiclens. Used in the ER for cleaning wounds before suturing, in preference to betadine in the last couple of places I've worked. Its Chlorhexadine Gluconate 4.0%. Its a sugical hand scrub so it does have a soap base, and wouldnt be great for leaving on a teat. But if youre trying to clear up staph or something, it might be of use. I have a small 4 oz bottle I bought just before we moved last year, and it cost a bit less than 5 bucks then. Bigger bottles at Walmart or someplace similar might be a lot cheaper, this was at the hospital outpt pharmacy so you know it was expensive. HTH


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Laura, I haven't gotten to my vets yet to ask but the chlorhexideen I get from her is thicker than the 2% I got from Jeffers, in looking in my booklet they have chlorhexideen/nolvasan in pretty high concentrations. I know the thicker one is also sudsy.

Vicki


----------



## LMonty (Oct 25, 2007)

is the stuff you get from the vet pink? the Hibiclens scrub is bright pink. might be the same stuff packaged for vet use.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

No it's the same blue, just much thicker. Vicki


----------



## Thermopkt (Oct 25, 2007)

My vet has chlorhex SCRUB and chlorhexidine. The scrub is blue, thick and soapy. It does have soap in it. It is used for cleaning pre-surgery, but not really disinfecting, not strong enough, at least here. We always go over everything again with alcohol. Then there is the chlorhex solution. That is what is used as disinfectant, diluted with water for nonsterile instruments and mild wounds/infection. Less diluted or full strength for more 'needful' circumstances.


----------



## LMonty (Oct 25, 2007)

Kathryne- do you by any chance know what strength the solution is?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

My solution is 2% and they also had the soap scub sudsy stuff.


----------



## Thermopkt (Oct 25, 2007)

Not off the top of my head, I'll check Wed, when I go to work.


----------



## Thermopkt (Oct 25, 2007)

The chlorhex at work, both solution and scrub, are 2%.


----------



## GypsyRose (Jun 4, 2008)

The chlorhex surgical scrub can be diluted down to a more manageable solution for dipping by adding large amounts of water, however it does have a sudsy component to it. We use it for presurgical scrubs at the hospital and then rinse it off with alcohol. I'm not sure how effective this will be for dipping teats. 

Tammi


----------

